# Momotaro's 37G Aquarium Journal (56K warning)



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey Mike! It's about time you're getting started with this! You sure you don't need to plan another quick trip to SFO for a visit to Aqua Forest and Albany Aquarium?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice tank Mike, I've always wanted a oceanic 37g ... but i'm afraid their tanks are a bit steep for my budget. Good luck with the tank, looking forward to seeing some progress.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Well i knew one of us would get it soon enough. Funny, I was just daydreaming about it at work today for the 400th time. Glad you finally got it bro!!

jB


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, I can't wait to see it. I logged in and was like what 37 gal? he never......ohhhhhh


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Mike, best of luck with it!!!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Sweet lookin' tank you got there...I was wondering if you were ever going to get that started...lemme know if you need any plants, shrimp, etc.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

That puppy's screaming for a ph monitor.
Wait a minute - you've got one!
Eager to see the progress.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

About time we see a pic of what it looks like.  

Looking forward to seeing more of another great tank in the making.


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

Nice going there Mike. roud: I have just purchased the Oceanic 50 to replace a 29 (same width, but deeper - had to fit the space of the 29). Taking the 29 down and setting the 50 up are my Christmas project.


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

I want that tank!! I have the perfect light fixture and filter and, well, there's no getting around it, I think I need that tank.

Looking forward to seeing your progress... could you keep it slow to delay me from rushing out and spending money? :wink:


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

That is a really nice Cube. Do you find that the 37G is better than the 30G for aquascaping, as in proportions?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

*subscribed*

I've had my eye on this tank for many moons. Look forward to seeing what you can do with it, Mike. IMO, the hardest part about starting a 2nd tank is making the effort to NOT let it look like tank #1. Way too easy to plant clippings and do it all over again.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

unirdna said:


> *subscribed*
> 
> I've had my eye on this tank for many moons. Look forward to seeing what you can do with it, Mike. IMO, the hardest part about starting a 2nd tank is making the effort to NOT let it look like tank #1. Way too easy to plant clippings and do it all over again.


SO TRUE!! My 29g I set up (and reluctantly taking down) seemed like a "clone" of my 65!!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

You had *better* be putting a halide over that puppy!


----------



## SunkShip (Oct 29, 2004)

I can't wait to see what you are going to do with it. I like the tile flooring too!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It is about time I got this aquarium up! I think I bought it back in July sometime. It had been sitting over at my mother's place and then mine since then. Part of my little vacation to San Francisco was to stop at some of the shops and have a look around at some of the things that were going on there. I met up with Bill (bharada) and Eric (Ibn) and talked about the aquarium with them a bit. 



bharada said:


> You sure you don't need to plan another quick trip to SFO for a visit to Aqua Forest and Albany Aquarium?


LOL! Who knows! I am certain Lorraine would like to head out west again!

The 37G Oceanic is _the_ aquarium! When I saw it, I knew I had to have it. I am glad a bunch of you feel the same way about it. If you haven't seen one, look for one at the LFS. One glance and it is love at first sight! The proportions look great. It is a bit wide to be a cube, but the back to front depth is great. It should be as workable as a 75G.



Raul-7 said:


> Do you find that the 37G is better than the 30G for aquascaping, as in proportions?


I don't have any first hand experience with the 37G until now, so while I can't speak from experience, I'd imaging it should be as easy to work as a 75G. There is just less room to work laterally.



Phil Edwards said:


> You had better be putting a halide over that puppy!


Oh boy! I have thought about MH. Jay Luto has been explaining the merits of T5s. My head was spinning. 

The MHs are probably the way to go, but I have a couple of problems. First, and most importantly is the heat they throw off. I'd be OK with the heat from the MHs most of the year here in No. NJ, but come July and August things would get too hot! I am running PCs on my 75G and my tall 37G grow out and have a real tough time keeping temperatures down. I get temps in my aquariums into the lower/mid 80s during the summer, and have no central air conditioning. The window AC units are in the two rooms away from the aquariums, and I run one of those "roll about" ACs in the kitchen with the aquariums which makes the room "livable" during the dog days. My second problem with MH is mounting them. I am in an apartment above my place of work. My boss is great for letting me keep the aquariums and run the equipment, I don't want to push it, nor would he appreciate it if I put some holes in the ceiling to mount a lighting fixture. What you also don't see in the photo is the old exposed circuit breaker panel just above the aquarium. That would kill the look of the MH. Right now there are too many strikes against MH. :icon_frow (Although I _really, really_ want MH).

Mike


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Really nice tank you've got there!
Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Here is my basic "hard wiring". 










I fastened two power strips inside of the cabinet. One is on the top left hand side inside the aquarium, the other is in the middle of the right. The strip in the middle of the right is the one shown. 

I added a group of four Intermatic covered, grounded outdoor timers. I gave each timer a number, and labeled them according to the device they will operate. Two are for the lights (one light timer is for the one with the fans, the other for the light only), one is for the moonlight and the last one is for the air pump. I like to run an air stone at night. That is just me. I'll probably hook the filter and the heater in there as well. The strip on the other side of the cabinet will power UV, pH controller.

I like to keep it as neat as possible under the cabinet. That makes it easier to service the filter, do any repairs, or add equipment.

I guess I am showing this aquarium set up step by step to encourage everyone to try and take the time to think things out and set their equipment up carefully. Do it right the first time, and you will only have to do it once! roud: 

Mike


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Man, I was looking at those outdoor timers - love that they attach via a flexible cord.
But I thought the units seemed a little bulky, and figured how to make 2 timers fit off of a "T." 
I agree as to the benefit of planning ahead and aiming for a neat install.
Unfortunately for me, when a useless lawyers picks up the power tools, his lovely neat plans become but a memory...
I aimed - you succeeded!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Ahhhh... another project ! Winter must be coming. 

My curiousity is raised Mike... good luck. :icon_bigg


----------



## Wiggawam (Apr 5, 2005)

You can always buid a stand of galvanized piping and hang the metal halide from that. Just paint it black so it blends in with the stand and you will be all set to go.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm looking forward to watching the progress -- looks like you're off to a great start. What are the dimensions of that tank? I'm in the market for one of a similar size. 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Jim said:


> What are the dimensions of that tank? I'm in the market for one of a similar size.


According to the website, 24.5 x 18.5 x 21 inches. I really like the size of this aquarium as well and will definitely be watching Mike's progress.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Lovely looking tank Momotaro. I look foward to watching it develop.

May I ask why you'll be running UV?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike, 

It was a pleasure visiting you again ! 

This 37G should be as good as 75G if not better, in my opinion. Dry aquascape was extremely successful with what we had to work with. I can already visualize final setup in few months. 

Great job on initial step. Wouldn't expect anything other than perfection


----------



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 24, 2005)

Really looking good, looks like you have patience and your taking your time doing it right roud:


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Sweet. Aight, Jay, where are the pics? I know that you must have taken some.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Aight, Jay, where are the pics? I know that you must have taken some


LOL! He sure did!

Actually he was taking macros of my fish. very interesting watching an artist work.

Jay did take some shots of the dry aquascape, but these were for our reference only. We had a great time fiddling with the wood in the empty aquarium. I am very excited with the results and look forward to moving ahead with this project.

I'll post some shots of the UV installation and plumbing tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

*Plumbing the UV*

Here is the UV installation.

18W Turbo Twist. A lot of UV, but I matched the unit up with the outflow of the filter. I have some pretty neat tetras to put in there and I want to do my best to safeguard them.










The UV is mounted vertically. I would have preferred a horizontal installation, but the cabinet is too small. I mounted the UV on a primed and painted board, and then attached the board and UV to the back of the stand. Even with the vertical installation of the UV I had a heck of a time plumbing it in. 

In order to use the Eheim's 5/8" tubing, I had to add the hose adapter to the UV. The adapters are hard plastic and will add about 3" of length to the UV's barbed input and output. I did not plan on the added length to the barbs. Placing the filter facing the UV was impossible. There would have been about 3" of tubing from the filter to the UV, and the tubing would have been at a tough angle. Forget about cleaning the unit! How would I get the head off of the canister, and what could I do with it once it was off? Where would I put it once I got the unit off, it can't hang from the UV. 

The only alternative was to place the filter sideways in the cabinet. The tubing would bend into the UV and down out of the aquarium into the filter's input, but the added length on the tubing alleviated the problems I was facing with the shorter tubing. I toyed with adding some elbows to get the tubing to the UV and out of the aquarium, but they made the tubing line too "rigid", and really weren't necessary.










The back of the stand.










*My own little method*: I use the conduit hangers electricians use to attach wiring to the sides of buildings to direct my tubing. I paint them black to match the back of the stand, and screw them in near the outside of the stand so if I need to detach them I cam use one of those ratchet wrench screwdrivers to get them off. The hangers do a nice job of directing the tubing and keeping the back of the stand neat. 

I am in the process of ordering plants and will need to start washing substrate. I'll have to get the CO2 system installed and have to do some slick plumbing of the CO2 line.

A lot more hardware set up to come!

Mike


----------



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 24, 2005)

keep the pics coming


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

Nice job, Mike. I like the idea of those conduits for keeping the filter lines in place :icon_idea . I will be copying that for my tank.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

oh I almost missed this thread thinking it was the other one. :tongue: 


Looking good there Mike, but it is looking alittle bear in the tank though. :wink: 

Is that a total of three tanks now? I wonder if that merits a "Fish Room". roud:


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Mike, is your stand the one from Oceanic?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes Joan, it is the Oceanic stand.

I love Oceanic. The aquariums are great and the stands are furniture quality! Well worth the money in my opinion.

Mike


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Speaking of worthwhile, you've had all weekend. Where are the pictures?!


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

^ :hihi:


Momotaro said:


> Yes Joan, it is the Oceanic stand.
> 
> I love Oceanic. The aquariums are great and the stands are furniture quality! Well worth the money in my opinion.
> 
> Mike


Yes, their stands are very nice and that one looks great. Hmmm, well this creates all kinds of interesting possibilities!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Phil said:


> Speaking of worthwhile, you've had all weekend. Where are the pictures?!


I know he couldnt have been busy Phil...aint things kinda dead around there ?   

Sorry, couldnt resist, Im bored... LOL


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Phil Edwards said:


> Speaking of worthwhile, you've had all weekend. Where are the pictures?!


Ha! I have slowed down on this project!

I have been working with Jay Luto on making a serious effort to start a plant club in our area. That has taken some time. I have also been waiting on the arrival of my very first niece (who was born today!), which has also grabbed a lot of my attention.

I have the plumbing ready and the filter placed. I need to get a CO2 bottle and run the CO2 lines. I have an idea on how I'd like to do this, but won't be able to get the components together properly until after Christmas. That really stinks! I am tired of the boxes of Onyx Sand lying on my kitchen floor! 

Mike


----------



## emoore3 (Oct 18, 2003)

Great looking tank so far Mike. Can't wait to see it full of plants and fish. Where did you get the outdoor timers? Also does your power strip have a GFI? Thanks.


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

Congrats on becoming an uncle! roud:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Bert said:


> Congrats on becoming an uncle!


Hey! Thanks! It is a big thrill, for sure! She is a day old and the most spoiled little girl in the world!



emoore3 said:


> Also does your power strip have a GFI?


Not on the power strip. I had my electrician install the GFCIs in all of the wall sockets I run my aquariums on. 

Mike


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

ahhh so this is the tank were all the ADA goodies will be going into huh? Cant wait to see it set up.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Congratulations Uncle Mike! 

Best of luck getting your plant club started. I'm going to be attempting the same in the next few weeks. 

Regards,
Uncle Phil


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Congratulations Uncle Mike!


Thanks Phil! I am out of my mind for that baby! I could never imagine!

I will contact you for some materials for the meeting I'll be hosting next month.

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Momotaro said:


> Thanks Phil! I am out of my mind for that baby! I could never imagine!
> 
> I will contact you for some materials for the meeting I'll be hosting next month.
> 
> Mike


I was going to get in touch with Cheryl. If i'm not mistaken she is in charge of that department. I will also get in touch with Scott Hieber. He could send / mail stuff to us from Sourh Jersey.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Cheryl and I share that responsibility. I've got more than enough stuff around here to send for a first meeting. Bug Scott about the meeting. He should be in on any NJ action. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Phil Edwards said:


> Cheryl and I share that responsibility. I've got more than enough stuff around here to send for a first meeting. Bug Scott about the meeting. He should be in on any NJ action.
> 
> Regards,
> Phil


Awesome ..... 

Either Mike or myself will get in touch with either of you guys. BTW - Are you thinking about Houston Plant Fest this year. I spoke to LUis and Jeff couple time this past month and they are thinking about logistics. 

Mike .... SOrry for drifting away from your new 37 tank


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

So Mike ... anything new with the tank? I know you've got something to show us here, don't think we've forgotten this thread!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for remembering, John!

I am waiting for on thing. Once I get it, I am going to start setting this aquarium up. 

Mike


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

I was just thinking about this thread yesterday and wondering how your 37G was coming. My LFS can order me this tank for a reasonable price so when I can afford it I think I'm going to go for it.

Can't wait to see yours all set up, Mike!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> Thanks for remembering, John!
> 
> I am waiting for on thing. Once I get it, I am going to start setting this aquarium up.
> 
> Mike


Ahhh! its been 2 months, but hey! it'll be worth the wait right?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Got the part I needed!

Heres what I did today.

I installed the ball valves on the intake and output tubing. I do thins in case there is a problem somewhere in the system below. I would have ideally installed Eheim double tap connectors, but the tap connectors that correspond with the 5/8" tubing are very large and would tale up a lot of space along the tubing. The cabinet is small, so the double tap connectors would have made plumbing the aquarium impossible. At least the simple ball valves will allow me to shut down the aquarium in case of emergency without breaking the siphon, or keep the weight of the 37G of water off of a potential problem.


















I also finalized the plumbing under the cabinet. All the tubing has been cut, and hooked into it's permanent positions. The CO2 system is in place. I have the regulator hooked up and most of the CO2 tubing in it's final position. 










I am using one of Rex's check valves and some of the Clippard tubing he sent me a while ago. I am impressed with both products and would recommend them to anyone.

You can see the 18W Coralife Turbo twist is in place as well. Plumbing this in such a small cabinet was a bit of a challenge. I have always enjoyed puzzles and games like Tetris, so a little though and trial helped quite a bit.

The filter is in place as well. I had to position the filter in sideways. This allowed me more room to plumb in the UV, as well as helped provide more length in the tubing. That length in the tubing will certainly help when it comes time to clean the filter. The sideways position also facilitated powering up the filter and the heater. The power strip is right there.










Next thing to do is hook up the filter intake, install the rest of the CO2 system and start washing the Onyx sand I'll be using for my substrate. After all that I'll start the hardscaping and the planting. 

Mike


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looking good Mike, I don't think the way you have it can get more than perfect.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I really like the way you have got all the hardware in place before laying the tank on the top. It surely makes it alot easier to do adjustments. I had to have my tank up in order to place my light's hangers into ceiling joists, and also to determine exactly where to place the stand. Now I wish I had taken the time to take the tank back off before putting in all the goodies. Great info here Uncle Mike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Mike, things are really shaping up hardware wise!! Can't wait to see it once it gets up and running. By the ways, you're taking "planning a planted tank" to a whole new level!!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> After all that I'll start the hardscaping and the planting.


I don't know how this could fail. It's like putting a V10 engine into a Volkswagen. 37g tank with the heart of a 90 .

Clean work, Mike, as expected roud:. I use those little ball-valves too. They really cut down on the frustration-factor.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

unirdna said:


> It's like putting a V10 engine into a Volkswagen.


Hmmmm.... Touareg TDI :drool:

Awesome hardware Mike! Amazing how you fit it so cleanly in such a small space. My hardware always ends up a big mess of cables.

Can't wait to see it turn green.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> 37g tank with the heart of a 90


HA! I never thought of it that way!

I really believe planning your equipment from the beginning is the only way to go. You can handle any problem that may occur in the future with prior proper planning.

Going to start rinsing Onyx sand tonight!

Mike


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Mike, 
I'm amazed at how much equipment you managed to fit in that cabinet. It's looking great. 
So, how did the paint strainer work for rinsing the sand?
And, what is that you are using for the background?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The paint strainer seemed to work. Kudos to Rex for figuring that out! I will know for sure how well it worked once I fill the aquarium.

I tossed down a nice layer of ADA Bacter 100.



















The Bacter 100 is supposed to be more than a 100 different microorganisms all in a dormant state just waiting to go to work. Hmmm....I am not sure if all of that is true, but I got a great deal on the stuff and thought I would give it a try.

I have the Onyx sand in the aquarium. Three inches in the rear sloping ever so slightly to two inches in the front of the aquarium.

Next step is the hardscaping of the aquarium.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Hardscaping time!

This was pretty tough. I got some really wonderful pieces of wood over at Aqua Forest when I was out on vacation last fall, and had the Steven at Aqua Forest send me a few more pieces last fall as well.

The ADA driftwood is gorgeous, and to be quite honest, not all that expensive when compared to the prices I'd have to pay for Malaysian driftwood back here in NJ. The ADA driftwood is thin and branhy...very interesting. The only thing I could find out here was blocky chunks of Malaysian driftwood. Not what I wanted at all.

Positioning the wood was tough. I had something in mind, but couldn't quite get it together. I wanted the hardscape to move from right to left. I struggled for a couple of days, playing around with the wood in the empty aquarium. I came close, but just couldn't hit it. Finally, Jay came by, and helped figure out the "puzzle of the wood". 

Heres the deal.










The biggest piece of wood. This is the piece that has to be built around. The wood is twisted and has lots of character. The size and shape of this piece of wood dictated where it would go in the aquascape, and where the other pieces of wood would go in relation to it. It's placement was easy.










The next bit. 










An interesting "Y" shaped piece. I carried this bit back from the west coast, and really wanted to use this. This piece was one of the toughest to place. Its position is subtle, and the aquascape could probably be fine without it, but I like what it does for the hardscape.










Big branch.










I like this piece. It is another bit of wood with lots of character. Its position in the hardscape was easy to place as well.










Thin branch.










This bit was placed parallel to the big branch. The effect is that of the roots of a tree trunk. 










The last piece.










This last "Y" shaped piece was probably the toughest to position. We moved it here and there. Finally, I thought along the lines of the tree root theme and "branched" it off the main piece of wood and the thin branch. 










Thats my hardscape.

Now, I have a definite idea how I want to plant this. How would you plant this?

Mike


----------



## Perfectblue (Jan 11, 2006)

The placement of the driftwood is an excellent idea.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

The question of foreground seems difficult-- since sand was not used, it means a planted foreground. What makes this difficult is that the foreground contains both shaded and bright areas (due to the branches). Ideally, you could have plants running even in the shaded areas-- but most of the "light loving" foreground plants probably wouldn't like it. One could go with a taller foreground plant like hair grass, but then you'd lose some of the character of the arches. Marsilea is a possibility, but its slow growth makes it difficult to work with-- not to mention that dark green foregrounds have a lot of impact, and lack the lightness that a HC/gloss foreground would.

I think I'd try elatine triandra, as I've heard it's less light-needing, and has a lightness and green.

Alternatively a marsilea foreground with a scape dominated by anubias and other dark-green plants.

If going high-light though, with e. triandra, I'd like to grow nice large amounts of Blyxa near the base of the "trunk", to give it body. I might also try some e. tenellus clumped inside the e. triandra, and concentrated closer to the trunk and blyxa.

For epiphytes, I'd do some peacock/taiwan moss on the roots, or rather one clump on the "hump" of the "large root," a nice amount running on each of the other "roots" (but not covering all of it) and small clumps in various spots on the "branches." Peacock/taiwan in particular, because these taxiphyllums grow their lovely triangular fronds horizontally, parallel to the bottom of the tank, no matter where they are planted (ie, they don't "drape" or "reach up"). This type of growth will give both softness and body to the thin pieces of wood.

A nice amount of it concentrated at the base near where the blyxa'd be planted would be good, along with a fair amount of anubias nana/nana "petite". since the blyxa is there, you don't want a large draping epiphyte like bolbitis that would conflict with the upward leaves of the blyxa.

For the background, I'd make a mountain of Bacopa Australis-- it looks like M. Umbrosum, but is larger for a larger tank. Create a mountain of it behind the tree, and slowing out. Perhaps use some groups of M. Umbrosum or HM at the edges of this mountain to round the slope smaller.

Finally, I'd have a few select spots in the mountain of B. Australis for high lights of Ludwigia Arcuata. I might also want a nice group of Didiplis Diandra behind the large root near the base if I hadn't planted blyxa there.

Well, that's what I'd do . . .


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Very interesting GMF....I like the way you're thinking!

I finished up the plumbing tonight, thank goodness my girlfriend was here to help! That meant adding the filter intake. There has always been a lot of talk about glass intakes, so I decided to give a glass intake a try. Since I wasn't going to have one made, I stopped over at Aqua Forest when I was in San Francisco and bought this:



















Genuine ADA Lily Pipe. The pipe is sweet! Nice proportion and weight. I can't wait to get the filter running!

I went with the intake only because I want to run the aquarium with glass tops. After seeing the outtake Lily Pipe, there was no way I could run one with glass tops.

We finished up installing the CO2 system as well. Since I went with ADA Lily Pipe, why not finish up the CO2 system with ADA? :icon_wink Actually, I bought these things last October when I was vacationing in San Francisco. That was the best time to blow money on aquarium products! I was on vacation, so why not treat yourself!

Lets work the CO2 system. Backward. I picked up an ADA Pollen Beetle to diffuse CO2 into the aquarium. Pretty neat piece of equipment. I observed it working while in SF, and it looked like it did a great job! 

Getting the CO2 to the diffuser was a tough thing. I wanted to position the diffuser in the front of the aquarium. After all it is an ADA diffuser, why hide it. I needed to run CO2 from the rear of the aquarium to the front relatively unnoticed. I was going to silicone a piece of CO2 proof tubing along under the top inside rim of the aquarium, but I wasn't sure how the silicone would hold the tubing, and I wasn't exactly sure how I was going to get the rigid CO2 tubing down to the diffuser without a fitting. I struggled with this, and it finally came around....glass!

I found a person online who sold glass tubing. I purchased a small straight piece, and it would have worked, but it just wasn't great. I still had a tough time getting the tubing from the rim of the aquarium down to the diffuser. I contacted the vendor and ordered a longer piece and asked her if she would be willing to bend the glass for me. She was game and gave it a shot. PERFECT! 










The bent glass was great!

We suction cupped the tube in place with some of the suction cups that came with the ADA equipment. 










We ran the tubing over the edge of the aquarium and down the side to an ADA bubble counter. 









The bubble counter was totally unnecessary, but really, really cool! To use the bubble counter, I had to run the CO2 line down the side of the aquarium. 










I didn't want the CO2 line coming from the rear of the aquarium stand and wrapping around the front. Easy enough, just drilled a hole in the side of the cabinet and ran the line down through the stand to one of Rex's check valves and then to the regulator.










The CO2 tubing is gray. It is the gray ADA silicone tubing. Silicone wouldn't be my first choice, but all of the glass equipment is pretty delicate, and the stiffer CO2 tubing wouldn't go on the glass tubing without great risk of breakage. The silicone tubing was soft and worked well. There was a little apprehension dealing with the glass from time to time, but we worked it out. Good thing my girlfriend was here to help! 

Hopefully the rest of the plants will be in tomorrow and I can start planting!

Mike


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Wonderful documentation. Enviable equipment . You have a few bells and whistles that I have been itching to see in action. Can't wait!! Is the grey silicone tubing less conspicuous that "standard" airline tubing? I understand completely when you say you are apprehensive about using Tygon tubing on the glass diffuser, but airline tubing is quite flexible. It may leak a bit of CO2, but who cares? It will be under water. Just wondering....

BTW, who won the hockey game? :hihi:


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Very sweet, Mike. Way to do it right the first time. :thumbsup: 

Now where was it again that you bought all that ADA stuff. :icon_lol:


----------



## Pete City (Apr 2, 2005)

This tank is turning out incredible.
I'm going to make one comment, on the piece of silicone connecting the custom glass tubing to the diffuser, maybe you should measure the distance between glass tubing and diffuser and have them send you another piece of glass tubing for that section, you can connect with 2 small pieces of silicone tubing on each end.
Just a thought, it may look a little cleaner.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Today's the big day . . . 

What type of tank will momo show use?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

looking great! cant wait to see what you plant!

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Well here is an update. 

It was a pleasure again Mike ! Always good to see you and your "wife' "  

Mike is a neat guy, just like me, so it took as a while to get things going. I recommended Pete City's idea about glass tube instead of tubing and guess what .... he liked it . We replaced the tube and went straight into planting and aquascaping. Ate some pizza. Walter, another local hobbyist, joined the party toward the end. 

I'm sure Mike will give you more details on step by step and description of pictures ..... here it is:










_Mike (Momotaro) : The plants are ready and waiting.
The variety of plants used in the aquascape was small. We used Eleocharis parvula, Blyxa japonica, Anubias nana "petite" and Cyperus helferi. All the plants are present on the tray with the exception of the Blyxa japonica which was kept in a large tub of water due to the plant's propensity to dry out quickly. I have the tools laid out and ready to go as well. It was great working without having to stop and look for tools._










_Mike (Momotaro): Here I am spraying the Anubias nana "petite" with water to prevent them from drying out. It was the first time I aquascaped "dry", so I was very concerned about the plants drying down. I did this often throughout the process of planting, paying close attention to the Blyxa japonica when it was planted._










_Mike (Momotaro): Anubias nana "petite"_










_Mike (Momotaro): Addition of Blyxa japonica_










_Mike (Momotaro): Anubias nana "petite", Blyxa japonica and Cyperus helferi. 

We used quite a few Cyperus helferi plants!_










_Mike (Momotaro): Another under the cabinet shot. Jay is a much better photographer than I! _










_Mike (Momotaro): I have no idea who that man is!_










_Mike (Momotaro): Well, there it is. I bought the aquarium last June. The filter in September. The wood and the ADA glassware in October, and the miscellaneous stuff between October and last week. I was glad to see the aquarium set up and running, but also disappointed the set up was finished._


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

It looks great, just need some time to grow and it'll look nice. Your blyxa are blazing in color, my are not nearly that rich in color.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

*great* aquascape! fantastic wood placement, and great choice in plants. I'm a huge fan of onyx with a black background. really makes the wood take on an eerie yet calming appearance, like a forest at night. I wish I could have put together a hardscape 1/4 as interesting as this with all the driftwood I have lying around in my garage (coincidentally, it looks a LOT like the stuff used here, and was found for free in a local lake) Keep it up, Froggy, and great pics, Jay! You guys make a great team!

Oqsy


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

no foreground plants, no stems-- interesting. Though, I'm guessing the planting is not done yet?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Watching this grow in will be more fun than a barrel of chiapets roud:.

I don't have a fraction of you guys' vision when it comes to aquascaping, so I'll elect to stay quiet and observe.


----------



## Pete City (Apr 2, 2005)

This just keeps getting better and better. 
Beautiful man......just beautiful.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Beautifully orchestrated. I'm looking forward to this tank as it grows in, especially with the Cyperus (one of my favorite plants of all time).


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

So butter!

Clean, well put togther and great wood placement! That onyx substrate looks great against the jet black background because the Onyx is just a little bit more lighter and it gives that calm, night look. 

Keep up the good work!

Cheers..


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

Mike, you have done it again. It's beautiful from the start! Can't wait to see how it matures. :thumbsup:


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

Momotaro - beautiful tank but I really want to say THANK YOU!!!!!! 

I was reading your journal last night and after seeing your nice setup, I complained how much I hated my open-style metal stand. My hubby (who hasn't been keen on my getting new/bigger tanks in the past) says "so get a new one". Well I says, my tank is a wierd shape, i'd have to get one custom made. Well he says, why don't you get a new tank? What size do you think you'd want? :icon_eek: .....umm, yeahhhhh... that's a good idea sweetie, i'll have to think about it. 




YIPPEE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks everyone!

Jay is a lot of fun! He is a great plant guy and photographer, no doubt, but he is by far a better friend. :thumbsup: The whole process was that much more fun because of the friends involved along the way. 

Big thanks to Walter (tazcrash69) for dropping by and helping to fill'er up!

A huge tip of the hat to you, Pete City! Great idea on the CO2 line modification! I set up the CO2 with my girlfriend on Tuesday night, and when she dropped by after Jay and I had made the changes she saw it right away. Got her official "seal of approval". It looks great! Thanks again!

I am glad I was able to help you out cbennett! A new aquarium? Nice deal! 

greenmiddlefinger, there is a foreground plant, Eleocharis parvula. The Dwarf Hairgrass was planted very, very thinly. I want the plant to grow in thinly, leaving the Onyx sand substrate visible through the grass. I am not looking for patchy, just thin.

The Blyxa japonica came out of the 75G, John. The plant grows well for me for the most part. I really believe the color is a result of strong 9325K lighting.

Instead of commenting on Jay's photos here, I'll jump on his post and add some comments.

Mike


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh I see them now! XD


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> Eleocharis parvula. The Dwarf Hairgrass was planted very, very thinly. I want the plant to grow in thinly, leaving the Onyx sand substrate visible through the grass. I am not looking for patchy, just thin.
> 
> Mike


This is a look that is growing on me. "Amano" style, if you will. He never has a carpet of hairgrass. Either thin, or used as an accent. Not only is the look a bit more wild, it is also MUCH easier to manage.

Thanks for adding the play by play, Mike. I would have thought you were younger man the way you talk about your sweetie :wink: . Good for you!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

but, when Amano uses the hair grass as high-lights, the hair grass is always being used as a secondary foreground plant, secondary to glosso or riccia going by his taste in foreground plants.

In this case, no other foreground plants are present, so hair grass has the space to grow as the primary-- well, it is the primary since there are no others. If Mike doesn't want a carpet, he'll be having to prevent it himself.

hmmm . . . to be honest, my initial instinct was that having open dark sand is kind of strange-- but this is probably a prejudice that is pre-conceived. I look forward to you showing me Mike, whether or not dark open substrate can look good. 

My other initial instinct is towards fewer larger groups when it comes to anubias-- and then using moss to highlight the minor points. Here, many small groups of anubias are used for the minor and major areas, so that the major ones are given no more weight than the minor ones. Also, anubias is hard, heavy. There is none of the "softness" that moss would give. 

My gut reaction would be that softness is important to creating a "natural" feel. That said, it's not that this is bad, instead this is different. Different is good, it's risk-taking. Well, I might be blowing this out of proportion, but I think it's interesting . . . this tank is very interesting.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice and tidy mike.... and great step by step documentation too. 

I wish I could use that lily pipe style in my small tank. Now where can I get one around here... (especially looking for cheaper Taiwan knock offs :icon_redf )

reminds me to get more anubias nana petite for my fix... (the last time I get some was 3-4 months ago).


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

> _Mike (Momotaro): I have no idea who that man is!_


That unidentified person in the picture seems to be really happy with the tank. (Btw, is that a dimple in this unidentified person's chin? Looks nice.) 

There is magic in the air when you are setting up a new tank, it really is such a thrill to be able to create something you have been thinking about for a long time.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

All I can say is wow!! You certainly have the knack. Yours looks better freshly planted than mine look fully grown in. A++. Will watch this one closely.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> That unidentified person in the picture seems to be really happy with the tank. (Btw, is that a dimple in this unidentified person's chin? Looks nice.)


LOL! I look ridiculous! I never photograph well. I think Jay took two or three shots just to get a presentable shot. Cleft chin..yep!

There was a bit of magic in the air. I think a big part of it was just the magic of getting together with some friends and having a good time.


Mike


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Holy Cow, Mike, that's awesome! Good choice of plants and of course, super hardware setup. 

Have you seen any ill effects on the Cyperus due to the relative constriction of the Coralife lighting? I've got some problems with coverage on a 29g that's using a 2x 65 30" Coralife. 

What type of fish are you going to be putting in there? 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, Phil!

The set up is too new to notice any problems with the Cyperus, however, I haven't noticed any problem with the plant in my 75G. That's with JBJ lighting and a shaded position.

Fish? I have some threadfin tetras I plan on adding in a few weeks/months.

Mike


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

Very nice! Great step by step too! I'm really looking forward to watching this grow!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Any new pictures?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

I probably missed it but does the substrate just consist of Oxysand?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

No new pictures. The aquarium is balancing out. I have my share of "start up algae", but I am not overly concerned.

PeteyPob, the substrate is entirely Onyx Sand. I love the stuff. it was easy to clean, easy to set up, easy to plant, and looks great!

Mike


----------



## AoiGSR (Aug 17, 2005)

Had to subscribe to this 

Looks amazing  I am redoing my 20G at home and putting similiar plumbing components as you are. 

I am curious what power strips you bought and from where? they look good with LONG cords  I like the intermatic outdoor timers as well. I always wondered how I could get multiple of these underneath my stand:









The way you wired those intermatic's is a great idea (and I think I'll have to get me those instead to do similiar wiring).

Is this the product you are using for timers? 
Digital Outdoor Timer / Photo Control HB61RC









Once again, inspired :hihi:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey AoiGSR!

The I picked up the power strips at Radio Shack. They are Belkins or something like that. Long, single strips. They are easier to mount alone, and you can easily add another under it or in another portion of the stand. That way you can run your wiring neater, as you won't have every single power cord running to the same position in the aquarium.

The timer you have shown is too bulky, if you ask me. The digital is nice, but the small, mechanical Intermatic outdoor timers are better. They are much smaller ( approx. 3"x3" cube), and they are fairly cheap. I paid $10 each, and I have four of them. They mount easily too. Just a single screw or nail and you are set. Also, I think mechanicals are easier to adjust. You can just pull the pins to change settings or just spin the wheel for daylight savings. I'd hate to have to pull the timers to make adjustments. 

I label the timers as well. I know which timer runs the lights, the fans and the moonlights. Just easier that way.

The aquarium itself is slowly coming. I have some wicked BBA, and am having a real tough time getting the CO2 down. I am not sure if the Onyx sand is throwing things out of whack, or if I just need to keep cranking the CO2.

Mike


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> Hey AoiGSR!
> 
> The I picked up the power strips at Radio Shack. They are Belkins or something like that. Long, single strips. They are easier to mount alone, and you can easily add another under it or in another portion of the stand. That way you can run your wiring neater, as you won't have every single power cord running to the same position in the aquarium.
> 
> ...


Another tip for organizing timers and power strips....if you dont want to drill holes into your stand, use the 3M "Command adhesive" strips to secure them to the inside of your stand...that way they can be easily removed whenever you please.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Thats a good idea, Doc.

I use a small brass screw to hold the timers and power strips, and I use a small piece of Velcro on the timer and stand to really button the whole thing down. 

Mike


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Mike!!!!! Your an absolute magician inside an aquarium!! Great documentation as well. Looks like your gonna pull of another great tank..roud: 

Was the stick placement your idea? Or was it a joint effort? I dont think you could have placed them any better. Cant wait to see the unveiling!


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

Mike, where do you get you're driftwood?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey Mark!

Jay and I placed the wood. I had some ideas, and Jay had some ideas and the two fell together perfectly.

Thanks, I got some of this wood out at Aqua Forest when I was there and they sent me some more. It is Amano's "Old Black Wood" and it is perfect for this application.

The aquarium is coming along on the whole right now. I am fighting off some algae, but plant growth is pretty good.

Mike


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> The aquarium is coming along on the whole right now. I am fighting off some algae, but plant growth is pretty good.
> 
> Mike


But more importantly, where are the pictures?! :hihi:


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Aqua Forest close by you? The reason I ask is, I drive to Dover Delaware about once a month for a long weekend (My daughter moved there from Fla.) It is a grand babies thing:biggrin: I would love to stop by there an pick through the huge piles they have there...That is definitely one thing my tank is missing for sure!! I have looked an looked for months, an cant seem to find anything that really tickles my fancy. These sticks are just what I am looking for!!roud: Not to bulky, and you can virtually make any arrangement you desire.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

bastalker said:


> Is Aqua Forest close by you? The reason I ask is, I drive to Dover Delaware about once a month for a long weekend (My daughter moved there from Fla.) It is a grand babies thing:biggrin: I would love to stop by there an pick through the huge piles they have there...That is definitely one thing my tank is missing for sure!! I have looked an looked for months, an cant seem to find anything that really tickles my fancy. These sticks are just what I am looking for!!roud: Not to bulky, and you can virtually make any arrangement you desire.


Aqua Forest is actually in San Fran; Mike just visited for the fall.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Aqua Forest is actually in San Fran; Mike just visited for the fall.


Thanx Raul....:icon_redf: 

Sorry Mike. <hangin my head>


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

Haha, me too. I'm gonna stop by exoticfinds up in Plainfield tomorrow and see what they've got. Mike, is the wood from Manzanita safe for tanks, and does it sink?


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks said:


> Haha, me too. I'm gonna stop by exoticfinds up in Plainfield tomorrow and see what they've got. Mike, is the wood from Manzanita safe for tanks, and does it sink?


Its safe, but he soaked it for a few weeks..


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Manzanita is very safe. However, it does leech tannins into the water, so keep that in mind.

Mike


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks said:


> Haha, me too. I'm gonna stop by exoticfinds up in Plainfield tomorrow and see what they've got. Mike, is the wood from Manzanita safe for tanks, and does it sink?


Just in case you didn't see it...
The site says by appointment only.


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

yes wood from manzanita is safe, no it does not sink. Needs to be weighted down, but over a short period of time it becomes waterlogged, and sort of sinks.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks everybody for replying to my questions, and sorry Momo for semi-hijacking you're thread with my search for the perfect driftwood. I did see that exoticfinds is by appointment only, and they told me the next time they were free was next wednesday... so I went to Ocean Gallery II on Route 22, which had a fairly decent selection; I got some nice pieces. They also currently have beautiful 3-4 inch Discus, which I was very tempted to buy, until I remembered my tank is only 37 gallons and contains two breeding pairs of Angelfish.


----------



## MwDA (Mar 19, 2006)

NO KA OI Bra (number one in Hawaiian). This detailed journal has realloy imprewwed mw. I have been to ADG in Houston and this tank would be an awesome addition to their Gallery. Although I am new to the planted side of this hobby, it is people like you and the mant others who take the time to post as you progress that will inpire as you have me.

Mahalo, Ike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Thanks everybody for replying to my questions, and sorry Momo for semi-hijacking you're thread with my search for the perfect driftwood.


No problem, Thanks. I am glad you got the answer to your question!

MwDA: That is some super compliment! Right now progress is much slower than I initially expected, but I only wish this would be something ADG worthy!

Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

*Update*

Boy! Have there been changes in this aquarium! 

I replaced the Onyx Sand. The sand was nice. I liked the way it looked very much. It had a very natural look and was easy to work with. However, did I struggle with the water parameters. The pH keep jumping up, the KH kept jumping up! AYE! 

I jumped on the phone and called ADG. I spoke to Jeff Senske about ADA Aqua Soil. Believe me, Jeff didn't need to convince me, but he answered several of my questions about the product. Needless to say, an order was placed, and the substrate was replaced with Aqua Soil and a Power Sand base. 

I followed the directions give to us at Jeff's demonstration down in Phoenixville, PA. A shallow "pool" of Power Sand was was laid out at the back of the aquarium (I had photos, but it seems I lost them). The Power Sand was about 3/4" deep along the back of the aquarium and leveled down to approximately one grain of Power Sand deep at the front of the patch of Power Sand. The patch of Power Sand was up against the rear glass of the aquarium, and layed out like a dinner plate inside the aquarium. The Power Sand is about six inches away from both the front and sides of the aquarium. It is not visible from the front, or sides of the aquarium. 

The Aqua Soil is on top of the Power Sand. Higher in the back and sloped forward. 

Planting in the Aqua Soil was a snap! The soil is a pleasure!

Growth in the Aqua Soil is AMAZING! I can't believe how huge and how fast the Blyxa japonica has grown! I have to trim it back with scissors all the time. I had to replace the hairgrass as well. It grew like no tomorrow! Thick and super tall. I replaced the hairgrass with Glosso about a week ago, and the Glosso has already taken a foot hold. 

I also had a bit of a "happy accident" with that aquarium as well. I tossed in a few bunches of Milfoil as a fast grower. I placed it behind the wood and in front of the Cyperus helferi....it actually look good! I have kept the plants and have incorporated them into the layout.

Mike


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Mike I'm excited for you that you have had such great results! Your enthusiasm is clear!

But I gotta as, what does "_layed out like a dinner plate_" mean? Is that a reference to the slope of the Powersand, like that of an upside down dinner plate?


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Ok so where are the new photos? *nudge, nudge* 
-Pink


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> "layed out like a dinner plate"


Kind of round.

It is in need of a trim, but I will try to post before I do that to show how well the Blyxa japonica has grown in the Aqua Soil.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It has been quite some time since the last update!

The Aquasoil has worked out well. 

There was a big time for adjustment. The Aqua Soil in combination with the Power sand really worked to lower my pH. It took time and quite a few water changes to get the hang of the pH in accordance with CO2 injection. It was quite difficult to manage the pH controller with the low pH. My suggestion to someone just starting an aquarium with Aqua Soil / Power Sand would be to hold off on the fish for a while. Give yourself enough time to get the hang of CO2 and the substrates.

You might also want to run the aquarium LEAN, LEAN, LEAN! I fertilized a bit too much at the beginning and had some algae issues. After cutting back hard and doing as many as two water changes a week for a month or so, things fell into place. I still run the system on the lean side, but I am slowly working the fertilizer back into the aquarium's routine.

All that being said, I a super happy with the Aqua Soil / Power Sand combination on this aquarium. Installed and used properly, it is a fantastic substrate system.

Lighting. Just switched over to TEK T5 fixture last night. I built the fixture hanging set up Friday and Saturday, and set the whole thing up last night. A couple of "S" hooks to hold up the light and I am good to go. Everything looks pretty good. 6500Ks from GE 9325Ks so the color is off to my eye a bit. I am sure the Blyxa japonica is going to miss that red light. 

The aquarium runs real hot, though. I imagine dropping the PCs will help. I am also not going to run the UV all the time in that aquarium as well. I think the 18W UV bulb may be doing something to add to the overall heat of the aquarium.

The aquascape is pretty much the same. I removed the hair grass for Glosso and added a small bit of Hydrocotyle verticiliata. I am thinking of tossing in a wee bit of Downoi, but I will have to think about it. The background of this aquarium is challenging. There is a lot of current, so the Cyperus helferi is all over the place. I added some Bacopa caroliniana behind the wood and in front of the Cyperus, and it looks nice, but I just don't know. I'll do a trim and see what happens from there.

That is kind of it in a nutshell. I think I covered everything. I am not sure if and what I missed. If I remember anything I have forgotten, I'll be sure to add it.

Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

A photo:










_Sorry for the poor quality!_

Mike


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike, looking good! Your photo gives me the opportunity to ask a question I have been pondering for a bit. 

How many BPS are you running into your diffuser? I think sometimes it is hard to actually see in a photograph how many micro bubbles are released from a ceramic diffuser when you put 3-4 BPS through it. I am running 3-4 BPS into my Mighty Mamoto and it produces many tiny bubbles. They travel throughout the tank with the current. I think a video of the diffuser in action might be an interesting idea.


----------



## TAM (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice tank Mike. thanks for the update. So much growth compared to a couple of months ago.

TAM


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Your tank is coming along very nicely. I really love the look of it. Thanks for the update=)


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

tank looks great!

now what fishies got this nice home?

- fish newb -


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks everyone!

I am happy to get such nice responses! I really love that little aquarium. Right now the aquarium is in one of those post trim modes. It needs time to fill in and I think it will look better in a month or so.

No magic number on the BPS, Bob. I have a pretty quick CO2 flow, and lots of bubbles floating about. Funny thing is, since the changes I made, the pH has actually been higher! I am having a tough time figuring that one out!

Residents? Lets see. A bunch of Otos, some White Pearl and Crystal Red shrimp and a small group of Rasbora kubotai. I have some crazy thread finned tetras in my 50G that I think I will move over to that aquarium once the weather gets cooler (and if I can get them out of the 50!). 

Mike


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice work...


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

This tank sure is beautiful, worth 5 stars from the day one! That Blyxa is just so amazing, before you trimmed it, it was gigantic! And even then, when it almost filled the tank, the setup was stunning. You and that plant (or well, nearly every plant) seem to really understand each other. The pictures really don't do justice to the red in the Blyxa, it's so pretty!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Where are the updates on this tank Mike? I just purchased the same setup to replace my 75G. I might need some ideas


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

What do you do to keep the green spot off the cyperus helferi?

I keep this plant and all the older leaves get green spot towards their tips.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Double dosed!!!!!! need pics mike!!!


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello? Momo?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

He is too busy dancing around singing the Rutgers fight song :flick:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I keep this plant and all the older leaves get green spot towards their tips.


Pretty much the condition of a slow growing plant at times. Anubias, too. I have it as well.

We had a meeting tonight and some photos of the 38 were taken. Hopefully one of the guys will post a shot.

Mike


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for hosting the meeting, Mike. Your pics do not do your tanks justice. They are beautiful! 
Can you save some stellata for me at your next trim? You can have anything you need from my tank. Thanks


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I did a little tinkering with my 38G.

Have a look here if you are interested:

http://www.njagc.net/articles/mikes38gmakeover.htm


Mike


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

AWESOME! I'll think of something else to say after I read it a 2nd time . You NJ guys are really starting to organize, aren't ya?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Nice documentation and the re-start looks great! It also looks like Tek heaven around your place. I almost joined the NJAGC, but thought I might have been a little too long distance.


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

That looks amazing Mike, it really looks like you guys had lots of fun doing it! And the Anubias really has grown beautifully.


----------



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

What great documentation. Your attention detail is really helpful to a newbie to plants like myself. The tank looks really beautiful. Can I ask a question? Maybe I'm missing something in the photos, but why the two different substrates? I understand the concept, but in your tank, I can't see the separation, so I'm wondering if it has more to do with plan further down the road? Maybe I better take a closer look....


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Wonderful write-up Momotaro-san!

That was a whole lot of work just to get things back on track. But there's nothing wrong with setting high standards. That's why your tanks continue to be an inspiration - and that one looks like a beauty!

Really looking forward to more pics.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow Mke - the article came out GREAT! Thanks for having me. It was a pleasure to help.


----------



## Boz (Jan 8, 2007)

^Ahh, so you're "the" Sergio! How great of you and your friends to help out with Mike's tank. Can I borrow you guys when I scape my 60? :hihi:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike, nice redo! I think Arcuata is a nice choice. I have had great luck with this plant and I've never kept anything that was so red. It is only outshined by my L. Glandulosa. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Another thread in desperate need of an update


----------

